# rpm vs mph



## ewellsNC (Dec 17, 2008)

Just bought wife an '07 Max. She is complaining about MPG not being better. I know, I know - buy a sentra but I noticed that at cruising speed of 65 (on flat ground, no A/C etc) engine is revving at approx 2200 rpm, at 70 about 2400 and at 75 about 2600. Is this normal for this tranny?

it seems high compared to my 1500 GMC Sierra which runs about 1700 at 70 mph and might explain some of the fuel economy complaints.


----------



## thomasf36 (Dec 17, 2008)

It just depends on the vehicle. usually smaller engines have a higher rpm at crusing range because they need the power. my 1.6L 200sx is at about 3000 going 70 but i still got 40 mpg with it. i have a friend that has a dodge ram 06 and it cruises at 70 mph at about 2000 rpm but gets like 16 highway


----------



## Hotwired08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah I don't know whats up with the CVT tranny, for a 3.5 V6 the rpm's should be much lower... 07 Honda Accord 2.4 I4 when cruising at 75 the RPM stay at 2000.. kinda low for a i4? weird..


----------



## Gii (Apr 21, 2009)

Agreed, I just picked up a used 07 Maxima last week and my rpm are on par with the original poster's.

My previous 06 Accord was at 2k rpm at the same speed. The only time I noticed them higher was when my air filter was dirty and needed replacement-- and it was only about a 200rpm difference. I haven't checked it yet (on the Maxima) but I'll attribute the difference in rpm to manufacturer differences.

Nissan engines are I would suspect built differently than Honda engines. 

Not answering the original poster's question but just adding my two cents.

-Regards.


----------

